# Berry Bug Prevention



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

I have two dogs- a Tibetan terrier and a Fox Terrier- and my poor Archie (Fox Terrier) usually suffers pretty bad with berry bugs. He is ok just now, but it is getting to the time of year where obviously he will be affected by them. 

Now my question is, what is the best preventative solution for berry bugs. I was told last year, that there was a particular frontline that was effective against berry bugs- and I am pretty sure that on the packet of the front line that I read, it did specifically state about the berry bugs on the front of it. But now I am trying to find that same frontline, and I cannot find anywhere for the life of me, that sells a front line, with any specific mention of berry bugs on the packet !! 

I have obviously found the sprays, and spot on combos etc, and they do say biting lice, but I am sure it said berry bugs last year !! ??

So if any one can recommend any preventative berry bug treatments, and can point in the direction of where to purchase from, I would be extremely greatful, and I know my little pooch would be too !!! 

Many thanks, Sarah


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

chiggers?

Trombiculidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

whats a berry bug? :blush:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah, lol, sorry, yes.. Berry bugs=chiggers=harvest mites etc.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

man i wish there was something to prevent chiggers... they eat me up!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

According to thei website Frontline spray kills them
Skin Deep


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah thanks for that Shell. 

I seem to recall there arent any preventative treatments (I may be wrong), but the frontline spray and possibly a shampoo called nolvasan helps too. But thanks for that link, that certainly helps 

I just can half remember seeing on the bottle of something that it says active against berry bugs.. it must have been the frontline spray.. but I just cant remember lol.

I hate that- when you can remember a little bit of something.. but it is the rest of the info you cant remember, that you need. 

Must be signs of getting old? :bash:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Have we got something for humans too, I get eaten alive by these when I go out walking if I am not careful!


----------

